# Porterage Maple Leaf from Niagara



## Mark A (Oct 17, 2016)

In April 2017 my wife and I (in our 60's) will be arriving at Penn station from Niagara, at around 11pm. Will there be any porterage (redcaps) who can assist with our luggage from platform level to street level? If not, how easy is it to get to the cab rank at street level on 8th and 33rd? Directions would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 17, 2016)

Ask the Conductor just before the train arrives in Penn Station that you would like a Red Cap. There may also be on the platform meeting the train. They will take you up to street level.

Taxis will be plentiful.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2016)

the_traveler said:


> Ask the Conductor just before the train arrives in Penn Station that you would like a Red Cap. There may also be on the platform meeting the train. They will take you up to street level.
> 
> Taxis will be plentiful.


Thanks, I'll do that.


----------



## Triley (Oct 18, 2016)

Guest said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Ask the Conductor just before the train arrives in Penn Station that you would like a Red Cap. There may also be on the platform meeting the train. They will take you up to street level.
> ...


Just don't wait until right before the train arrives, or else you may have to wait for the red cap. Just make sure you tell the crew some point after Albany and you should be all good.


----------



## Palmetto (Oct 18, 2016)

Cabs used to also be available on the 7th Avenue side, up the escalator.


----------



## PVD (Oct 18, 2016)

Which side you take a cab from is usually a matter of which direction you are traveling from the station. 8th goes North (uptown) 7th goes South (downtown) Use a real cab at either stand, don't follow a hustler in the station.


----------

